# All firearms are now banned: Thread 1 of 2



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This is only a test. If you choose to play, please keep to the perimeters in the OPs of the two threads.
If this were a real emergency, you would be told by NO ONE what to do next. 
This first thread is for 'the day before'; the next thread is for everything that follows. 
Good luck.

************
*Tomorrow*, a nation-wide ban on firearms will be signed into law and go into effect immediately. The Second Amendment has fallen. Your State may or may not comply. You have one day before this happens.

What actions do you take?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I call into work for an extended absence and get ready to defend my freedom.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I call into work for an extended absence and get ready to defend my freedom.


No last minute run to WalMart then? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Trip to the liquor store because Im out of bourbon.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Trip to the liquor store because Im out of bourbon.


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing! I have been set for years! Couple of like minded neighbors close by we'll
be alright!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not trying to derail your thread and I'm interested in seeing others post but.....

If we get to this point we're already screwed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Go to happy hour and see what the neighborhood militia will be planning.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> No last minute run to WalMart then? :tango_face_grin:


No, I have no need to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Contact my 3% zone leader.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Put in a double order of Genuine @Slippy made pikes! :devil:

Then pour a good tall glass of Knob Creek over the rocks.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Not trying to derail your thread and I'm interested in seeing others post but.....
> 
> If we get to this point we're already screwed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yep. That's why I sped it up. Your thoughts are always welcome, friend.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> No, I have no need to.


Hell, if this happened, I'm comin to *your* place. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Relocate to my classified location.....sorry I don’t give more information, I don’t kiss and tell.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If it's happening tomorrow, and confiscation attempts are imminent, I call in sick to work and start reaching out to family, friends, and neighbors.

This will be the next turning point in America.
The "shot heard round the world" was the first.
This will be worse.

After contacts have been made, and the situation has been made clear, preparations will start for how to resist and counter-attack.
Anyone, and I do mean ANYONE, who chooses to follow through on an order to disarm the American public is an enemy, through and through.
They have chosen to ignore man's basic right to self-defense, and are now aligned with history's most vile. For all intents and purposes, they will become an occupation force.
They will be treated as such.

The crux of any confiscation attempt will be local law enforcement. They will be tasked with conducting the raids. They will face the front lines of the resistance, which will be considerable in most parts of the country. They will need to expect full well that by following through with this task, they place more than themselves at risk. The lives of their families will become fair game. Their homes will become targets. Their privacy will be destroyed. They will not be allowed to feel safe anywhere.

A rescinding of the 2nd Amendment will place the crosshairs on any entity that agrees with the decision.
With sufficient support behind me, and sufficient firepower in tow, I will approach our local PD and make it perfectly clear that they have a tremendous decision to make, and they will deal with the consequences.
If they side with the God-given right of man to defend himself, they will receive the support of a tremendous army to combat any foreign figure that wishes to encroach and oppose them.
If they side against this notion, and make it clear that they will follow the order, they will be shot where they stand. War will be declared.
From there, come what may.
Our fates will be sealed.
Plans will begin to defend the town.

Give me liberty, or give me death.


Did that get real enough for you folks?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Have my wife decide if she is staying or going somewhere safe.
Tell all my kids and grandkids I love them.
Stage backup caches in pre planned locations.
Lube and load.
LBE is hanging on a rack over the chosen weaponry.
Top off the canteens, check the rucksack.

I have no visions of being a hero, survivor, or serf. But if I go, I plan to make sure the bastards remember me.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I think I would contact all of the LEOS I know and see how they feel about enforcement. I suspect here in Oklahoma there will be little to no local enforcement. As a matter of fact, I suspect the area between the Mississippi and the Rockies will struggle to have enforcement. Then the next step is to see what the feds do.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

As I am behind enemy lines I would pack up my family for an extended vacation and head south to my parents ranch in rural TX to see how my local authorities are responding. After that? Depends on what comes next


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> If it's happening tomorrow, and confiscation attempts are imminent, I call in sick to work and start reaching out to family, friends, and neighbors.
> 
> This will be the next turning point in America.
> The "shot heard round the world" was the first.
> ...


I don't think that dog will hunt in Texas. Just sayin..........

ETA: Not disagreeing with you. I figured I had better add that since I didn't proofread this. I don't think whoever did that will have much luck here. In fact, I don't think much of the south will like it a whole lot.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I don't think that dog will hunt in Texas. Just sayin..........
> 
> ETA: Not disagreeing with you. I figured I had better add that since I didn't proofread this. I don't think whoever did that will have much luck here. In fact, I don't think much of the south will like it a whole lot.


Agreed, but pockets of crazy exist.
My worry isn't so much with my small town.
Places like Austin or Houston, on the other hand... who knows?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Agreed, but pockets of crazy exist.
> My worry isn't so much with my small town.
> Places like Austin or Houston, on the other hand... who knows?


Austin, Houston, Dallas and San Anton. Yup, liberal strongholds. Then there's the rest of us.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

modfan said:


> I think I would contact all of the LEOS I know and see how they feel about enforcement. I suspect here in Oklahoma there will be little to no local enforcement. As a matter of fact, I suspect the area between the Mississippi and the Rockies will struggle to have enforcement. Then the next step is to see what the feds do.


That's not a bad idea. I don't think there'd be much enforcement up in this area...most of the LEOs are patriot minded and there's enough armament around, and the terrain is such, that even those local departments that _might_ want to go along with the Feds would see pretty tough sleddin to do so. Likely they'd fall in with State authorities...and like the rest of us, see what the Feds do next. Course all that is just a guess.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Been dealing with shit heads, scum bags and crooks for over 50 years one more group will get treated the same


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

break out all ammo, strategically place around the homestead, last minute check of weapons, and stores. Hunker down.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, you can postulate all you like but history will probably repeat itself when it come to gun control.

Look at what the Turks did to the Armenians. 

Look at how Russia disarmed it's people after the revolution. 

Look how Hitler disarmed Germany.

Most of y'all should remember when Uganda did this.

First it will be a death by a thousand tiny cuts. Afterwards you'll be wondering what happened and how did we let this happen.

No major legislation will happen. It will be a long, slow and painless death.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This article should give you a decent idea of what happened.

https://trutherator.wordpress.com/2012/12/29/gun-control-and-tyranny-in-history/

I was gonna post a video but it seems that you tube is now tracking this content. You have to accept that this is offensive material. So I let it go.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> First it will be a death by a thousand tiny cuts. Afterwards you'll be wondering what happened and how did we let this happen.
> 
> No major legislation will happen. It will be a long, slow and painless death.


Yes, and that's *precisely* why I started these two threads: To fast forward to the end.

We are getting the thousand cuts now and bleeding too slowly for most Americans' notice or concern. My guess, if it stays at this rate, in one (maybe two) generations the 'need' for guns will be redundant; the indoctrination will be complete, and the relinquishment done willingly.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yes, and that's *precisely* why I started these two threads: To fast forward to the end.
> 
> We are getting the thousand cuts now and bleeding too slowly for most Americans' notice or concern. My guess, if it stays at this rate, in one (maybe two) generations the 'need' for guns will be redundant; the indoctrination will be complete, and the relinquishment done willingly.


Well, if it takes that long, I'll be gone by then. What the idiots do after I'm gone is their issue.

*Ya can't fix stupid.*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Yes, and that's *precisely* why I started these two threads: To fast forward to the end.
> 
> We are getting the thousand cuts now and bleeding too slowly for most Americans' notice or concern. My guess, if it stays at this rate, in one (maybe two) generations the 'need' for guns will be redundant; the indoctrination will be complete, and the relinquishment done willingly.


I am very much aware of the bleeding and think your time line is perhaps to generous. The cuts will gradually get deeper and more frequent. Make no mistake, they have to have the guns in order to get where they want to go.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

For those who think being dead is a way to escape your granchidrens oppression must rethink. Stack em a mile high and gift them, let them be armed.

Choices can be made long after death.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Make my peace with the Lord and make all the reasonable preparations I could like say an EMP. Caching some resources and having others handy. See what happens next.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> For those who think being dead is a way to escape your granchidrens oppression must rethink. Stack em a mile high and gift them, let them be armed.
> 
> Choices can be made long after death.


Will those who are now in their 20's fight for the right to be armed? Will their kids who, like their parents, have been indoctrinated through the liberal public school system and Universities? I don't think rights and freedoms are being taught these days. There might be enough, like your grandchildren Toefoot; I hope there are enough of them to still understand, and stand.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Will those who are now in their 20's fight for the right to be armed? Will their kids who, like their parents, have been indoctrinated through the liberal public school system and Universities? I don't think rights and freedoms are being taught these days. There might be enough, like your grandchildren Toefoot; I hope there are enough of them to still understand, and stand.


No one truly knows what the future holds but I am all about choices beforehand.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The two most dangerous people to deal with are. Those that feel they have nothing to live for and those that feel they have some worth dying for. Those in the middle of the two extremes are just following the crowd. And will do as they are told.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't have to worry. I recently lost all of my firearms which were only a couple in a boating accident when it capsized. A crossbow and a pellet rifle is all I have left.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

pikepole20 said:


> I don't have to worry. I recently lost all of my firearms which were only a couple in a boating accident when it capsized. A crossbow and a pellet rifle is all I have left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeah...that's happened to a lot of us. Damn tippy boats. :crying:
.
.
.

:tango_face_grin::vs_smirk::tango_face_grin:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

“Had I the heaven's embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths 
Of night and light and the half-light;
I would spread the cloths under your feet:
But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
I have spread my dreams under your feet;
Tread softly because you tread on my dreams.“

William Butler Yeats


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> "Had I the heaven's embroidered cloths,
> Enwrought with golden and silver light,
> The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
> Of night and light and the half-light;
> ...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I am very much aware of the bleeding and think your time line is perhaps to generous. The cuts will gradually get deeper and more frequent. Make no mistake, they have to have the guns in order to get where they want to go.


Sometimes they can 'get the guns' without actually having to 'get' the guns. A thousand cuts.

A guy from NY posted this in another forum:

"It's funny though I am trying to get an amendment to my pistol permit, used to be you went to the county Sheriff and they used a rubber stamp with the Judge's signature on the coupon and you went and picked up your new gun. Not anymore, now the amendments have to go to the judge to be signed, what used to get done in one day now takes 3-5 weeks, progress huh? On top of that the Judge sent me a nice little letter that says I have to prove that I re-certified my permit before they will approve it. Would have been nice if I'd been told that when I went to the Pistol Permit Bureau, I could have printed out the recert documentation and submitted it with the bill of sale for the gun. Another way to drag their feet and delay the amendment. All in the name of the unSAFE act. And yet we still can't get enough votes to repeal the damned thing."​
*drip* *drip* *drip*


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The enemy must fire the first shot for it to start.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> The enemy must fire the first shot for it to start.


That might be a little difficult if they dont actually own any guns.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> That might be a little difficult if they dont actually own any guns.


OK Howe about this


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> OK Howe about this


Works for me :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> "Had I the heaven's embroidered cloths,
> Enwrought with golden and silver light,
> The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
> Of night and light and the half-light;
> ...


The Song of the Happy Shepherd
BY WILLIAM BUTLER YEATS
The woods of Arcady are dead, 
And over is their antique joy; 
Of old the world on dreaming fed; 
Grey Truth is now her painted toy; 
Yet still she turns her restless head: 
But O, sick children of the world, 
Of all the many changing things 
In dreary dancing past us whirled, 
To the cracked tune that Chronos sings, 
Words alone are certain good. 
Where are now the warring kings, 
Word be-mockers? - By the Rood
Where are now the warring kings? 
An idle word is now their glory, 
By the stammering schoolboy said, 
Reading some entangled story: 
The kings of the old time are dead; 
The wandering earth herself may be 
Only a sudden flaming word, 
In clanging space a moment heard, 
Troubling the endless reverie.

Then nowise worship dusty deeds, 
Nor seek, for this is also sooth, 
To hunger fiercely after truth, 
Lest all thy toiling only breeds 
New dreams, new dreams; there is no truth 
Saving in thine own heart. Seek, then, 
No learning from the starry men, 
Who follow with the optic glass 
The whirling ways of stars that pass - 
Seek, then, for this is also sooth, 
No word of theirs - the cold star-bane 
Has cloven and rent their hearts in twain, 
And dead is all their human truth. 
Go gather by the humming sea 
Some twisted, echo-harbouring shell,
And to its lips thy story tell, 
And they thy comforters will be, 
Rewarding in melodious guile 
Thy fretful words a little while, 
Till they shall singing fade in ruth 
And die a pearly brotherhood; 
For words alone are certain good: 
Sing, then, for this is also sooth.

I must be gone: there is a grave 
Where daffodil and lily wave, 
And I would please the hapless faun, 
Buried under the sleepy ground, 
With mirthful songs before the dawn. 
His shouting days with mirth were crowned; 
And still I dream he treads the lawn, 
Walking ghostly in the dew, 
Pierced by my glad singing through, 
My songs of old earth's dreamy youth: 
But ah! she dreams not now; dream thou! 
For fair are poppies on the brow: 
Dream, dream, for this is also sooth.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> This is only a test. If you choose to play, please keep to the perimeters in the OPs of the two threads.
> If this were a real emergency, you would be told by NO ONE what to do next.
> This first thread is for 'the day before'; the next thread is for everything that follows.
> Good luck.
> ...


If they take my firearms (hopefully not), my rosary will be my weapon.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> The Song of the Happy Shepherd
> BY WILLIAM BUTLER YEATS
> The woods of Arcady are dead,
> And over is their antique joy;
> ...


He is one of my favorites ...very intelligent. Dark yet encouraging words.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> He is one of my favorites ...very intelligent. Dark yet encouraging words.


Yes. He certainly could turn a phrase (like a true Irish) all while sticking to good rhyme and meter.


----------

